# Yay Cartoons



## Battou (Nov 25, 2007)

I've been drawing mostly cartoons lately






















Currently working on


----------



## Battou (Dec 9, 2008)

Ya know what.....I think I'll ressurect this.


----------



## keybq (Dec 9, 2008)

wait are you just doin this for fun or actually for a job. But nice i like the 70 one the best


----------



## Battou (Dec 9, 2008)

It's just to occupy my time, If I tried going professional I'd fail. Just don't have the output speed and lack dedication. Often times I just stop working and never get started again.


----------



## Diana34 (Dec 10, 2008)

Very interesting.....nice work!


----------



## Battou (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

